# Be Quiet pure Power 630 Watt neu gekauft und defekt?



## Dommi2011 (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo, 

Habe gerade meinen PC neu zusammen gebaut nur neue Teile.
Das Mainboard leuchtet zwar aber ich komme noch nicht einmal bis ins BIOS und kein Lüfter dreht sich.
Ich habe das Gefühl das mit dem Netzteil etwas nicht stimmt ich habe es ausgebaut und nur über Molex einen Lüfter angeschlossen, der dreht sich nicht. Als nächstes habe ich eine Festplatte nur über SATA angeschlossen und diese gibt kein Geräusc von sich ist das normal?

LG


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Februar 2014)

Doofe Frage, geht das Netzteil an?   Dreht der Lüfter im Netzteil?


----------



## Jeretxxo (22. Februar 2014)

Wenn du "nur" einen Lüfter dran hängst oder eine Festplatte, ohne ein Mainboard, passiert da gar nix, es sei denn du schließt das Netzteil erst kurz, denn ohne Startbefehl vom Mainboard geht das Netzteil gar nicht an.

Liste mal auf um welche Hardware es sich handelt.

Steckt der P4/8 Stecker auch im Mainboard?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. Februar 2014)

Noch eine gute Frage ... hast du auch die Schaltleitung vom NT kurzgeschlossen? Denn wenn du nur nen Verbraucher an das NT klemmst und dann den Netzschalter betätigst rührt sich noch lange nix!


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Februar 2014)

Das Problem besteht ja auch bei komplett angeschlossenem PC.   

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der TE  daran gedacht hat, dass er das Netzteil auch einschalten können muss ...


----------



## Jeretxxo (22. Februar 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der TE  daran gedacht hat, dass er das Netzteil auch einschalten können muss ...



Ich geh erfahrungsgemäß immer vom schlimmsten anzunehmenden Fall aus. 
Ist aber nichts persönliches @ TE, nur Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## XyZaaH (22. Februar 2014)

Liste uns mal die ganzen PC Teile auf, denn kein PC ohne Crossfire oder SLI braucht 630W. Lass das zurückgehen, und hol dir ein E9 480W.


----------



## Dommi2011 (22. Februar 2014)

Mainboard war angeschlossen und die supreme fx lämpchen haben auch geleuchtet.Aber sonst ist nichts passiert kein Lüfter dreht oder sonst was nicht mal der vom nt.
Die Hardware ist ein i7 4770k eine MSI GTX 770 oc dass maximus vi gene Samsung evo 840 (ich weiß dad man ssds nicht hört habe testweise noch eine andere angeschlossen )
Corsair vengeance pro 8g 1866MHz und eine h100i denke mehr braucht ihr nicht
Danke schonmal
Ach ja habe versucht über den startknopf am pc und über das Mainboard selbst zu starten.

Edit ja p4/8 ist auch drin


----------



## Icedaft (22. Februar 2014)

Ein guter Grund das Netzteil zurückzuschicken, eine gute Wahl war das nämlich nicht...


----------



## Dommi2011 (22. Februar 2014)

Aber ein nt liefert doch nur so viel wie der pc braucht oder nicht.
Oder warum meinst du ich soll es zurück schicken


----------



## Icedaft (22. Februar 2014)

Weil: 630W zu viel für ein Single-GPU System sind, zu wenig für ein SLI/Crossfire-System sind, die Technik des Netzteils nicht mehr Stand der Technik ist.

Ein E9 wäre mit den 5 Jahren Garantie, der besseren Technik und den leiseren Lüfter die bessere Wahl gewesen.

be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dommi2011 (22. Februar 2014)

Mh okay danke werde gucken was sich machen lässt


EDIT:

So war jetzt bei einem Radio Fernseher Heini der viel mit sowas zu tun hat und der hat die Spannung gemessen und sagt es läuft bei 5Volt stabil aber sobald ein Widerstand zwischen ist der es auf 3 Volt begrenzt bricht die Spannung komplett ein und diese 3 Volt sind die die Das Netzteil zum einschalten braucht.


----------



## Jeretxxo (22. Februar 2014)

Dann hast du dir das hoffentlich schriftlich bestätigen lassen und das Schriftstück und Netzteil schon zum Händler/Hersteller geschickt, oder?^^

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast dein Geld zurück zu bekommen, würde ich das machen und auf ein Straight Power E9 setzen, wie bereits empfohlen wurde.


----------



## Dommi2011 (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo hat sich alles erledigt es gab ein defektes WLAN Modul was bei dem maximus vi gene habe es ausgebaut und alles funktioniert der Geruch ist auch weg 
Netzteil läuft einwandfrei wie ich es auch gewohnt bin von be quiet


----------



## Icedaft (22. Februar 2014)

Ist ja Prima. Das nächste mal dann ein E9 mit weniger Watt...


----------



## Dommi2011 (23. Februar 2014)

so siehts aus ja 
danke nochmal für die ganzen schnellen Antworten


----------



## be quiet! Support (24. Februar 2014)

Hallo Dommi2011,

gut, dass nun alles einwandfrei funktioniert.



> So war jetzt bei einem Radio Fernseher Heini der viel mit sowas zu tun  hat und der hat die Spannung gemessen und sagt es läuft bei 5Volt stabil  aber sobald ein Widerstand zwischen ist der es auf 3 Volt begrenzt  bricht die Spannung komplett ein und diese 3 Volt sind die die Das  Netzteil zum einschalten braucht.



Vielleicht habe ich es falsch verstanden, aber zum starten des Rechners benötigt das System die +5VSB Stromversorgung. Eine 3 Volt Leitung gibt es nicht. Die 3,3 Volt sind mehr für RAM und  andere Bauteile auf dem Mainboard vorgesehen, jedoch nicht zum Starten des PC. Allerdings wird bei einer fehlerhaften 3,3 V Leitung kein PWR-Good Signal initiiert und somit der PC nicht. gestartet.


----------

